# Unusual scaping ideas



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

This

http://www.aquascapingworld.com/for...quascape-month-august-2010-beyond-nature.html
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2010.cgi?&op=showcase&category=0&vol=1&id=159


----------



## jasonh (Oct 26, 2003)

PinoyBoy said:


> This
> 
> http://www.aquascapingworld.com/for...quascape-month-august-2010-beyond-nature.html
> http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2010.cgi?&op=showcase&category=0&vol=1&id=159


That first link makes me think of this: http://reefbuilders.com/2011/02/08/hallelujah-mountains-aquarium-oliver-knott/


----------



## GoodwillTKE (Dec 30, 2010)

Man, I was totally brainstorming on a way to recreate that Avatar scenery. I think it would be a great set up for a tall skinny tank versus a short long tank though.


----------



## drlower (Dec 14, 2010)

someone on here not to long ago was attempting to create a scape of the swamp where yoda lived. wonder how that ever turned out.


----------



## jasonh (Oct 26, 2003)

Any other "out of the box" ideas anybody has run across?


----------



## MrK (Oct 27, 2010)

one of the members of ADIst (Aquarium Design Istanbul) posted a tank of the LOTR hobbit house, complete with moss tree

Was a beautiful setup


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

MrK said:


> one of the members of ADIst (Aquarium Design Istanbul) posted a tank of the LOTR hobbit house, complete with moss tree
> 
> Was a beautiful setup


http://www.akvaryumdizaynistanbul.com/english/foto/DSC03168k.jpg


----------



## jasonh (Oct 26, 2003)

AzFishKid said:


> http://www.akvaryumdizaynistanbul.com/english/foto/DSC03168k.jpg


That is all kinds of awesome.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

jasonh said:


> That is all kinds of awesome.



That's been my desktop background for a few months. And yes, I agree


----------



## Robotguy (Jan 24, 2010)

Since the title says "ideas" I'm going to guess you aren't only looking for completed 'scapes.

The engineer in me really wants to try to pull off an aquatic formal topiary garden. Natural smatural, I like symmetry and geometry...



























Oh, hey, here's one that's close:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/1256-what-your-favorite-aquascaping-style-why.html#post9649


----------



## GoodwillTKE (Dec 30, 2010)

Keep them coming, there are some neat things here.

Any sort of ideas, completed scapes, scaping ideas, interesting scape pieces. I am just trying to get a collection of interesting ideas to help try and spark some inspiration.

I keep trying to look at things around my house and think, "hmmm, how could I use this in my aquarium?"

Sometimes when I am bored, I do google image searches for iconic landscapes, or landscape paintings, just to see if I stumble on anything I might be able to use.

I can't visualize how I want to set things up in my own tank, so I try and see what kinds of things I can either mimic, or cool ideas I might be able to try my own way.

Here is a cool thread about growing moss into ropes and shapes:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/40170-moss-rope-ladder.html


----------



## takadi (Dec 13, 2010)

The pandora scape with the sunset made my jaw drop


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

a long long time ago i was doing something with this and trying to create palm trees with thick sticks and java ferns on top. but i got bored waiting for it to grow in so i scraped it lol maybe one day i will try it again when im using co2 in a tank other then my 75 lol 

oh and get some acorns that the squirrels have not got to coat them in silicone and attach them like coconuts lol


----------



## Joe.1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Here is one for you. Type in google images search for rice fields. You'd have to come up with a unique way of making the different levels or terraces down the mountain side. I would love someone to put this idea into their tank. Probably be an international aquascaping contest winner in my opinion.


----------

